# **CANIDAE DRY FOOD CONTAMINATED**



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

http://petfoodtracker.blogspot.com/2007/09/canidae-dry-dog-food-tests-positive-for.html :smpullhair: Here's a link about Canidae dry food having Tylenol (generic) in it. What next??????? :smpullhair: 
Okay &*%[email protected]! will someone tell me how to post a link with this new board program!!!!!! I can't do one that works!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

http://petfoodtracker.blogspot.com/2007/09...sitive-for.html

That link should work.

AND OMG!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just found this, I think we should read this item too. 

http://www.itchmo.com/canidae-releases-sta...taminophen-2868

I hope they are telling the truth because my boys eat the Canidae dry for all life stages and they have not been sick so far.
Scooby has his bloodwork done yesterday and all is good, I am sure if the food were to be contaminated he would be the first to fall ill.
Apparently it's a rumor, I haven't read the entire article yet, just thought I would post it before we all throw away our pet food


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I was just reading that. It looks as though Canidae did their own testing and found them to be negative. 

After reading other comments, etc... I think Jax will continue eating his. Also, the results can be tainted, or mixed, or something. Good heads up though!! And when I get home I think I'll continue reading up on this a bit more, just to be safe.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The testing was done in a private lab here in Texas. It's very possible 
there was an isolated contamination. Don't panic! Canidae is checking
this out. This info has been out there for a week or so now.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Phew-just about had a heart attack! :new_shocked: I'm glad this is false. If it's not one thing it's another with dog/cat food. :smmadder:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> The testing was done in a private lab here in Texas. It's very possible
> there was an isolated contamination. Don't panic! Canidae is checking
> this out. This info has been out there for a week or so now.[/B]



<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Yeah, this has been discussed on another forum I'm a part of for over a week now, and I haven't posted it here since nothing is conclusive. I'm in agreement with Brit, don't panic.</span>


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Phew-just about had a heart attack! :new_shocked: I'm glad this is false. If it's not one thing it's another with dog/cat food. :smmadder:[/B]


OMG, I just bought a new bag of Canidae today! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

The person who sent the sample to Canidae also responded in a link beneath that article. He also sounded sincere. I don't know if it is true or not but I won't be buying any Canidae for awhile. Thankfully my guys have just about decided that Natural Balance will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Yikes - I sure hope this isn't true. I have been feeding Canidae for a while and just got another 50 lbs bag.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG I read the title and really just about had a heart attack!!! I am so sick and tired of all these recalls!!! Seriously, whats next!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Both of my fluffs eat it everyday and I've had their 40 pound bag since the end of April so I'm not worried. Unless they release something more conclusive I'm not changing. As the kids haven't been sick or anything. I also agree with Brit I'm not going to panic as it took me soooo long to find a food they both love.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Fendi eats Canidae for a year now and I have 110% trust in them. Canidae is excellent food. Here's a link that will hopefully set your worries aside, though:

http://www.itchmo.com/canidae-responds-to-...st-results-2654


----------



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

> Fendi eats Canidae for a year now and I have 110% trust in them. Canidae is excellent food. Here's a link that will hopefully set your worries aside, though:
> 
> http://www.itchmo.com/canidae-responds-to-...st-results-2654[/B]


Yea, that is very helpful! thx! It seems that study was a bit shady with the results, hhmmm...
Also, I think we can all relax now, because Canidae is a premium food brand and so far, we have all had good results....which will hopefully continue.


----------

